# What is wrong?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, my rbp have been acting fine in their 75g tank. The water conditions are fine. The temp is at 80 degrees. I have noticed that the eyes on my fish have been getting bigger. But I looked at some pics on the web and it seemed normal. So I come home today to find that one of my rbp has what looks like a bag of pus above one of his eyes. I am including some pics so as to insure proper diagnosis. He acts fine, swims, and eats. Maybe he just bashed into something. This is the only problem and I did not see this yesterday. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you all!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

another


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Last one


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

The first thing I would do is put in some salt.

1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water is the rule of thumb.

Do this and observe him for about 3-4 days and then post again to see if it's helped or not.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> The first thing I would do is put in some salt.
> 
> 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water is the rule of thumb.
> 
> Do this and observe him for about 3-4 days and then post again to see if it's helped or not.


 I would do the same, but I would do a water change first


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to know if the problem has spread out more since noticing it for the first time. If it started out small and grew.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ahhhh! The sac of crap has diminished! The salt treatment worked! Thanks guys!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good to hear


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ditto here!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

good to hear, was probally a case of pop-eye, usually caused by poor water conditions, so just keep an EYE on it :smile:


----------

